# Humid setup bioactive vs 'clean'



## Oskorei (Jun 15, 2010)

I was thinking about changing my BRB's setup and thought I'd see whether people prefer a bioactive setup (locally collected moss, wood etc with all sorts of bugs living in it) or a 'clean' setup?


----------



## sambridge15 (Nov 22, 2009)

Oskorei said:


> I was thinking about changing my BRB's setup and thought I'd see whether people prefer a bioactive setup (locally collected moss, wood etc with all sorts of bugs living in it) or a 'clean' setup?


:hmm: dont really agree with your terminology of bioactive *OR* clean.

a bioactive viv is alot cleaner than the chemical dumping grounds of most vivs:whistling2:

a bio active set up is cleaned 24/7 iv had my tinc viv running for about 14 months now and it has never needed cleaning or even a spot check.It always smells fresh and I dont need to worry about exposing my animals to harmful chemicals like bleach on a weekly basis or stressing them out by moving them out the viv for a substrate change etc.Thats not even taking into account the aesthetic benefits of how great a planted tank looks or how rewarding it is to see your tank grow and mature alongside the inhabitant 

I cant think of a single reason to not have a bio set up.also remember that you dont need to use locally collected moss wood and bugs websites like dartfrog.co.uk rainforestvivs.co.uk polywog.co.uk all sell the items in a more clinical way as it seems many people in the hobby are major germaphobes :lol2:


----------



## Oskorei (Jun 15, 2010)

Well, if I have used incorrect terminology, feel free to correct me because I'm not entirely sure of everything myself 

I can definitely see the benefits of what you describe as a bio-active setup and I would personally prefer it over the alternative, though I'd be worried about bugs, mites and other parasites and how they would be with my snakes, what's your opinion on that? 

Yeah people are germaphobes.. last time I moved my BRB into a new viv, everything was as sterile as I could possibly get it, and I ended up having loads of mould growing on stuff that just came from nowhere, I guess thats because there's no competing lifeforms?


----------



## Rebell (Jun 29, 2010)

agreed i myself would like to know more about this


----------



## sambridge15 (Nov 22, 2009)

Rebell said:


> agreed i myself would like to know more about this


spikebrit wrote a good article recently worth a read


----------



## RonW (Jul 18, 2008)

:lol2: Tinc droppings are just a little bit smaller than what a brazilian rainbow boa produces. Their urates are much bigger than the biggest tinc.

You can't really compare the two, a tinc tank has a much greater ratio of tank space compared to animal size. Also you can grow lots of plants in there, while a large snake will destroy most plants in a viv.

Of course it is possible to put snakes in a bioactive viv, but you need a larger tank than most people tend to provide for their snakes. 



sambridge15 said:


> :hmm: dont really agree with your terminology of bioactive *OR* clean.
> 
> a bioactive viv is alot cleaner than the chemical dumping grounds of most vivs:whistling2:
> 
> ...


----------

